# VCR to PC



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi I dont know if i am in the right forum, if not sorry.
The problem I am having is that I want to transfer my old vcr videos to disc on my pc.

I have a Radeon x800 card with a s-video connection, I have connected a s-video lead in this port and the other on a scart adapter,(scart to s-video) on the vcr. I play the video but the pc doesnt seem to recognise the vcr. Any ideas where I am going wrong.
Please Help.
I read that windows movie maker will do the transfer, but that doesnt recognise it either.
Thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Is this a VIVO model that accepts incoming video? The S-Video port on most cards is an output-only port that can't accept incoming signals.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> Is this a VIVO model that accepts incoming video? The S-Video port on most cards is an output-only port that can't accept incoming signals.


Yep, usually you need a tv tuner with a video input unless you've got one of the all-in-one video cards.


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

I checked my graphics card book and although it doesnt tell you much about the s-video connection, the picture it shows has in/out under the s-video picture. ?


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Mind you the book also says it has two extra connection which it doesnt.
I suppose the booklet is universal to most x800 cards. So that in mind my s-video maybe out put only. ?
I have a radeon x800 pro.


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi I have borrowed a dvd recorder of a friend, what a nightmare, I recorded some footage from the vcr , the make was a compack 101 dvd recorder, the only thing is they wont play on any other dvd players. I checked the =/- disc, and also made sure the disc had finalised and it did but it just wont play on any other players.... DOH!!!!!!

I am now going to try and transfer via the pc, at least they will play on other players.

What I need to know is what card i need to intergrate into my computer ?

I have a firewire connection but I think that is only good for the camcorder dv.

My vcr has only a few connectios, and the firewire isnt one of them .

Please advise to the name of the connection on the pc I will need.

Thanks


----------



## Terry Seyforth (Dec 7, 2004)

Worked out how to get the recorder disc to work, finalize the disc, then it works in other players ... DOH!! and I have already ordered a tv tuner card..... DOH !!


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*



Hi guys, I might be in left field here, but it sounds like you are having the same problems I was having, which I now have working thanks to some of the forums Folks and Pinnacle. 

I use the Studio AV\DV card but I understand that the deluxe version is even better. Both have an S-Vedio IN & OUT / IN & OUT sound / IEE-1394 camera connection, I use their Studio Plus 9.4.3 software but I understand that the Studio 10 has very good streaming tools. It works well recording from DVD/VCR Input and can transfer directly to a CD or DVD writer via PC and or back to another or the same DVD\VCR via the S-Vedio output with good clear picture quality. 

They also have a heck of a better card for the TV Tuner/ media Combo Board, then others I have tried. 

I use my to do my evangelistic surmons and playing & singing to make recordings and copies to send to Churches and Folks. 

I have also learn that there is quick a difference in Them VCR/DVD recorders and it may be that you are using the wrong disk, let me know if you want to learn more about this. 

God Bless DirectCurrent

Click to expand...

*


----------

